# What's your 2012 Motto?



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Live it up!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't quit your job!


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

Keep moving forward!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't give a damn what anybody thinks.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Everything's a candycane.

I have no idea what it means yet, but I'll figure it out.


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

Not really a motto but the world is going to sh*t so i should just do whatever I want and help everyone out as I see fit because we know being too nice doesnt turn out nice in the end.


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Don't give a damn what anybody thinks.


Yea thats mine too basically. I read your other thread and I agreed with it. All it needed wqs for me to *realize* the truth.


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

ruh roh


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Do it for you and not for them


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Forget consequences...Drink the tequila!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

save up money to travel the world in 2013


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Calm the F down.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Might as well do (enter activity here) since the world is going to end soon.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I will defeat you, *insert obstacle here*! *Balances a big flaming sword*


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Im gonna get a life.


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

I love you all. Great posts. That's not my motto. 
My motto is: F that.


----------



## joshtillb (Dec 25, 2011)

schools half way done..


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Class of 2012!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Catnap said:


> I will defeat you, *insert obstacle here*! *Balances a big flaming sword*


Looks like you are well prepared. Also, love your location.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Save water, drink vodka


----------



## SocialAnxietyMC (Sep 3, 2011)

Now she want a photo, you already know, though
You Only Live Once: that's the motto ni**a, though,
And we bout it everyday, everyday, everyday


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

i started this thread after hearing that drake song


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Life goes on


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

_Stay the course_

2011 was a good recovery year for me, so 2012 would be a progressive year.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

you can do whatever you need on your own. Stop depending on others.

Also, 2011 was spent with alot of un-worthwile people. If they make you feel better, hang out with them. Otherwise **** it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't be afraid to stand up for yourself.

2011 was a big year; 2012 will only be bigger.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

My 2012 motto is the same old phrase my High School football coach used to say: _You got to do better._

[Insert recent accomplishment here], but you got to do better!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Trust nobody.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

foe said:


> _Stay the course_


I like this.

Mine:


 Don't believe everything you think.
Success is survival.


----------



## mavewilliams (Jan 4, 2012)

I will not loose!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Find your truest groove.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Get in great shape and enjoy life to its fullest!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't give up!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

think less do more


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

"Sleep hard live hard" meaning I need to both live life more and take care of myself/my body more.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Time to finally aim for that bulls eye you've been staring at all along.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Succeed in school!


----------



## Beavis (Jan 15, 2012)

the end is near


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Do NOT be deceived" is one that led me through the Christmas holidays.
That is my current one.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Light Is Alive


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Keep it simple and JUST DO IT.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Flourish


----------



## alexhte (Jan 8, 2012)

Seek to be understood and then to understand.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Get rid of a lot of the bull**** in my life.


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

Buckle Up!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't have to be nervous.... Inspiring, huh?


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

to be emotionally indpipendant


----------



## Sensitive Guy (Jan 17, 2012)

Live fast die old and get my rock band together.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

Find that special someone


----------



## matildaz (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't know, i just feel hopeless, thought I would achieve something last year, but nothing came up, and I don't know what to do, just feeling down... I do have some goals, like playing piano, playing violin, making 1000€ per month, but nothing I got...


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

keep it moving!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hey Im Cubie (May 4, 2011)

Get with it or Get lost


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Be BRAVE! And if that doesn't work just hide hide HIDE /AVOID lol


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Doing nothing can be more regrettable than making a mistake.


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

Live like today is your last day.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't do anything that i wouldn't not want to do. Ugh yeah....


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't give up. Stay humble. Be grateful.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

To think about the things what the mind is thinking about and give a damn powerful bang whenever it deserves.


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just do it.

Also, everyday when I wake up now I say to myself "Today is going to be a freakin' great day."


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

"Life is so much more enjoyable now that I've decided I just don't give a ****."
I'm trying to make that true.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

No one's perfect, you're only human.


----------



## sydfrey (Feb 1, 2012)

Find a girl and BANG!


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Courage, don't leave me.


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

I am a ****ing idiot. :clap


----------

